# Tokay



## pratty (Oct 15, 2008)

Caught this fella overseas. Took me 4 months to finally see one.
Very good at keeping away from people. Think an adult can reach around a foot long.
Very big geckos !!!


----------



## warren63 (Oct 15, 2008)

Read these guys can give you a good bite too ?


----------



## Tanith (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice Tokay! 
They have the biggest attitudes. Lots of hissing and biting. They stress pretty easily, so if you keep him be sure to give him lots of hiding spots. 
If you can get past the "trying to kill you" behavior, they are awesome geckos and that disposition will eventually grow on you.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

wow, they are big!!!!


----------



## pratty (Oct 15, 2008)

No let him go after a couple of happy snaps !
Yeah he had alot of attitude. Made a deep growl type noise.
Wasnt game enough to test out the biting thing !!


----------



## Tanith (Oct 15, 2008)

pratty said:


> No let him go after a couple of happy snaps !
> Yeah he had alot of attitude. Made a deep growl type noise.
> Wasnt game enough to test out the biting thing !!


 
LOL! Can't say that I'd blame you there, pratty! They have a pretty evil bite!


----------



## Renagade (Oct 15, 2008)

wicked. i had one in a room i rented on an island off thailand. was a large gecko for a small room, so i thought it was awesome until it didnt leave. the inner girl came out in me when i thought about waking up with it on me. haha i eventually managed to chase it outside.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 15, 2008)

You have to love a gecko that can eat a mouse!


----------



## pratty (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

He is gorgeous! And very big!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 15, 2008)

found some decent sized tokays on my stints in timor too. they will eat anything that fits in there mouth.


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Oct 15, 2008)

creepy :shock:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 15, 2008)

is it imported?
if so how did you do it and will you try and get another unrelated 1 and breed them?


Will


----------



## callith (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 15, 2008)

willa6, he went on an overseas holiday. You're unable to import any kind of exotic reptile to Australia for the private owner.

Here's a picture of a Tokay I found on an overseas forum.

View attachment 66516


----------



## dtulip10 (Oct 15, 2008)

cool pic . who is eating who???


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 15, 2008)

The owner had been cleaning the retic's enclosure, and left it on the floor while she went out of the room for about a minute. When she came back, she found that her escaped tokay had attacked the snake. Both animals were separated, and the tokay went back into its enclosure. Both animals healed without permanent injury.


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 15, 2008)

Poor little retic, being attacked by a gecko. 

I never knew they tokeys could get that big. If only we could get exotics.


----------



## pratty (Oct 16, 2008)

No im overseas with work. Caught a snake over here too. Not sure what it was. got pics if anyone interested. No chance of importing these geckos home. Would be a great addition to a gecko lovers collection though !!


----------



## gman78 (Oct 16, 2008)

What a beauty.
Now that is a gecko


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah. I did work experience at the Australian Reptile Park, Gosford, and I had to feed the tokays... It's fun, because you'll have a large cricket in a pair of forceps, holding it out in front of you, open the door... then find there's no gecko! You'll look around and around, can't find it. Then, you suddenly look to the right, and it's stuck to the wall not ten centimetres from your face!

I was told by a keeper there that full grown adults have the power to bite a man's finger off. Quite cool when you think about it.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 16, 2008)

They are seriously cool looking animals (even for something with legs )


----------



## gman78 (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think i'd want to get a nip from one


----------



## josh14 (Jan 24, 2010)

sure how arent they illegal


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 24, 2010)

love them .heres one we found in cambodia about a foot long


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

aww aren't they cute? love the pattern on them! How big do they get, and what's the largest Aussie gecko?

anyone know a good way to get rid of those annoying asian geckos without hurting or killing them?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 24, 2010)

Gotta love geckos the size of a small monitor!


----------



## LadySnake (Jan 24, 2010)

I love their call

[video=youtube;tf3ILcWAwfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf3ILcWAwfo[/video]


----------



## geckoman1985 (Feb 13, 2010)

these are fantastic geckos just some stuff i know about them there name come from the sound the male mateing calls thay can grow well over a foot long (about 30cm)and arefound in south east asia inclouding indonesia thay are not found i australia all tho i think it would be cool to get some of these guys as pets if thay got in to the australian enviroment thay would most likely wipe ou our native geckos all tho what can i say the asian house gecko is doing a good job of it all ready i would also like to keep these guys as pets but exotics are illigle maby with strict laws we might one day be alloud to keep these guys in captivity arfter all there wold be no trobble finging food for them here on the queensland coast as thay will eat just about anything smaller then them selfs as these guy get to large size i would se no real thret of excaping there enclosures in captivity and also like asian house geckos thay would stick to human dewellings and not travil far from them i only wishit was these tha were introduced not asian house geckos


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 13, 2010)

awesome pics guys. they're a great looking animal!!


----------



## benc63 (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome gecko


----------



## benc63 (Feb 13, 2010)

New caledonian crested gecko (Rhacodactylus )


----------



## ingkiong (Apr 10, 2011)

Who have 20' long or more tokay gecko? I want to buy this size tokay. If any person who willing to sell his tokay can email to me at [email protected].


----------



## sarcastocrat (Apr 11, 2011)

Ummmm...... Frickin monster you got there Benc!


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 12, 2011)

are the tokay's the ones that people call F%&#$*# things, as in get this F%&#$*# thing off of me as they can latch onto you for hours


----------



## K3nny (Apr 20, 2011)

indeed, and if thats not enough

[video=youtube;-iJ5hMnL5rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iJ5hMnL5rQ[/video]

apparently their organs supposedly contain anticancer properties, a load of bs if you ask me

regardless, now in Indonesia n parts of S.E. Asia big ones like these fetch exceptional prices to say the least and alot of people are breeding em as a business venture (hence offers in the comment section of the video)

edit: yea, it is also a relatively fat (to say the least) gecko
but still, the size man.... one bite and its goodbye fingers


----------



## killimike (Apr 20, 2011)

benc63 said:


> New caledonian crested gecko (Rhacodactylus )


 
Not a Tokay, but very awesome! Where did you get to hold one of those?


----------

